# 4 Season Test: 2007 Audi S6 Sedan - Report 6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We never thought we’d do it, going to a Leo di Caprio flick for logic, but we just can’t resist when mentioning our now-gone long-term Audi S6. While notes in the drive book were consistently glowing, you’ll get no cheesy, gag-inducing “king of the world,” declaration here. However, there is some baseball logic from the Frank Abagnale bio pic Catch Me if You Can that speaks to our experiences with the S6. It goes a little something like this:
* Full Story *


----------



## Andre5 (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice write up. Fortunately for me, my '08 S6 has not experienced any problems to date (knock on wood).
Yes, the suspension is firm, but we actually prefer it this way. Fortunately, the roads in Northern California are fairly decent - devoid of crater-like potholes. Not glass smooth everywhere, but not wheel destructive either.
The gas pedal takes some getting used to. Tip in can be neck snapping (never mind the dirty looks you get from other drivers who think you're flaunting the S6's muscles off the line). But when you want it to, the S6 can leap off the line. It doesn't feel particularly quick due to the flat torque curve; it will initially shove you back in your seat under hard acceleration, and then keep accelerating until you lift off of the throttle.
Driven in "D", the S6 is very docile, almost boring, as the tranny short shifts to conserve gas. However, put in "S" mode and you'll feel all 435 horses and gobs of torque catapult you from corner to corner. Better yet, put it in "Tip" mode and enjoy the power and sound of the growling V10.
And that is the beauty of this car. It's very easy to drive on a daily commute but can transform instantly into a mean sport sedan. No, it's not the fastest or best handling sedan on the market (see the M5, new CTS V, and the E63 AMG). But it is an awesome compromise of speed, style, and handling.
As far as fuel economy goes - if you're concerned about gas prices, then this is definitely not the car for you. I'm averaging about 15mpg in mostly (90%) city driving. Given the chance to go on road trips, I can actually get into the low 20mpg mark if driven conservatively.
George, you will miss the S6. But I'm sure the S5 will keep your mind occupied










_Modified by Andre5 at 10:54 PM 9/23/2008_


----------

